# Proof of Fund for Subclass 190 NSW



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All,
I am planning to apply for subclass 190 for NSW. But before that I want to have a clear information on the Proof of funds. I have below queries:

1. Do I need to show any proof of fund for subclass 190 for NSW.
2. If yes then what amount do I need to show. Spilt belween Cash/Saving and fixed assets.
3. IF POF is required that at what stage do I need to show it and for how much time I need to have the required amount in my account. I am planning to arrange it if there is certain duration I need to show it.


Please help me out in clarifying above queries I will be grateful.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

kams.joshis said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply for subclass 190 for NSW. But before that I want to have a clear information on the Proof of funds. I have below queries:
> 
> 1. Do I need to show any proof of fund for subclass 190 for NSW.
> ...


There's nothing mentioned about proof of fund for visa 190 SS. Hence it's not necessary. you can check this info visiting their website (www. business.NSW.gov.au)


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> There's nothing mentioned about proof of fund for visa 190 SS. Hence it's not necessary. you can check this info visiting their website (www. business.NSW.gov.au)


There is nothing in the website. Don't know whether this is good or bad. 

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

I am not sure how can I be sure on this. Someone told me that one need to have at least 20000 $ saving to show. I wish someone who have got 190 ss can reply to this.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

kams.joshis said:


> I am not sure how can I be sure on this. Someone told me that one need to have at least 20000 $ saving to show. I wish someone who have got 190 ss can reply to this.


You can try to call or email on the numbers given here.

I had sent an email with no response.

Please enlighten me too if you get an answer from them.

Regards.


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

I had sent an email with no response.

Please enlighten me too if you get an answer from them.

Regards.[/QUOTE]
Yes, I tried checking that link but that number is for business visa not for other visa I guess... I see your status & it shows you are trying from last year ... whats your current status....


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

kams.joshis said:


> Yes, I tried checking that link but that number is for business visa not for other visa I guess... I see your status & it shows you are trying from last year ... whats your current status....


This is the only number they have for all issues. See this.

Well I got myself positively assessed from ACS last year. Got 7.5 in IELTS (L:9, W:7, R:7.5, S:6.5) and thought of applying for South Australia, but suddenly my skill (System Admin) went from "High Availability" to "Special Condition Applies" which is only for Aussies.

I gave IELTS again and score 7 (L:7.5, W:7, R:7, S:6.5) this time, again speaking killed me. I am in habit of speaking fast and it is the hindrance for the 7 mark.

Since, I did not had 7 in each band, I could not apply to NSW too. So, now when NSW has dropped its requirement from 7 to 6 in each band, I am out here to try my luck again. Currently, I am finalizing the document, but I am stucked with the payment mode. Not sure what DD details should be. See this.

Well that's my story. 

Regards.


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

Well I got myself positively assessed from ACS last year. Got 7.5 in IELTS (L:9, W:7, R:7.5, S:6.5) and thought of applying for South Australia, but suddenly my skill (System Admin) went from "High Availability" to "Special Condition Applies" which is only for Aussies.

I gave IELTS again and score 7 (L:7.5, W:7, R:7, S:6.5) this time, again speaking killed me. I am in habit of speaking fast and it is the hindrance for the 7 mark.

Since, I did not had 7 in each band, I could not apply to NSW too. So, now when NSW has dropped its requirement from 7 to 6 in each band, I am out here to try my luck again. Currently, I am finalizing the document, but I am stucked with the payment mode. Not sure what DD details should be. See 

Well that's my story. 

Regards.[/QUOTE]
Alright, I am trying for the first time..... I am in the same situation as you are... I started my process in sept...and my ACS is + ve. I gave IELTS without preparation and I scored below 7 in writing so I was not eligible for 189 category. But since for type 189 ielts score 6 is required I am eligible for this. Only thing which is holding me back is the Proof of fund thing.  I am working as as Software Engineer. 
You are also in the same boat so please let me know if you get any updates.


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

I found something useful today in the Australian immigration website:
"
Please note that being granted State Sponsorship does not guarantee your visa will be approved by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC).
All successful applicants are required to:
commit to living and working in Western Australia for two years upon arrival; and
bring sufficient funds (for at least 3 months) into the State to cover settlement costs. "


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

kams.joshis said:


> I found something useful today in the Australian immigration website:
> "
> Please note that being granted State Sponsorship does not guarantee your visa will be approved by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC).
> All successful applicants are required to:
> ...


So, what does implies. Do we need to show our financial ability or not ?  

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

kams.joshis said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply for subclass 190 for NSW. But before that I want to have a clear information on the Proof of funds. I have below queries:
> 
> 1. Do I need to show any proof of fund for subclass 190 for NSW.
> ...


Not necessary to show funds to NSW. If it is SA or vic we shd show funds. Bt for nsw it's nt necessary

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> So, what does implies. Do we need to show our financial ability or not ?
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti


I think its required.... but its not clear at what time..... Have you applied... are you clear on the DD thing now....


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Not necessary to show funds to NSW. If it is SA or vic we shd show funds. Bt for nsw it's nt necessary
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Alright.... but in the immigration site I saw this mentioned:

All successful applicants are required to:
live and work in Western Australia for two years upon arrival; and
bring sufficient funds (for at least three months) into the State to cover settlement costs.

Is there some process they check for sufficient fund at the time of travel if not during visa processing?


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

kams.joshis said:


> I think its required.... but its not clear at what time..... Have you applied... are you clear on the DD thing now....


Partially yes, as everyone suggested I would go to a bank (probably Citibank) and ask them for the "Payable At" thing.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

See this, may be some relief to all.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/133348-benifits-ss-nsw.html#post967239


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

kams.joshis said:


> I found something useful today in the Australian immigration website:
> "
> Please note that being granted State Sponsorship does not guarantee your visa will be approved by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC).
> All successful applicants are required to:
> ...




@ kams

I am also applying as a sys admin for NSW 190. I just submitted my application.


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> @ kams
> 
> I am also applying as a sys admin for NSW 190. I just submitted my application.


That's great.... I am also planning to submit my application... Just confused on Proof of fund clause.....


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> See this, may be some relief to all.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/133348-benifits-ss-nsw.html#post967239


It seems its not required then... at least as per the people in the thread.....


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

it is not required but DIAC MAY ask at the time of lodging the 190.


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

Alright..so if its asked by DIAC....what amount I must have ..... I am planning to arrange it if I need to have it for certain period of time.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> @ kams
> 
> I am also applying as a sys admin for NSW 190. I just submitted my application.


Hi Bubbe2005,

Glad to see you here too.

Please fill your details here.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

I will also send the my docs for NSW SS tomorrow.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## sudhag3 (Dec 3, 2012)

*NSW SS Status*

Hi,
I have applied for NSW SS (190) on 17-12-12 (per my agent). Has anyone closer to this date received any updates from NSW?


Google Drive Excel updated...

Thanks

- Sudha

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
+ve Assessment by ACS - 5-Oct-12 || IELTS 7 (L:6.5, R:7, S:7.5, W:6.5) || Docs submitted to NSW 17-Dec-12


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Sudha,
I applied for NSW on 28th Dec and have not got any acknowledgement from them. 
I did dropped a mail to them and got a response stating they were closed till 7th jan for Christmas and new year and the processing time now is up to 12 weeks. 

Regards,
Kamal


----------



## sudhag3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Kamal, 
Thanks for the update.. going by the progresss...I could see that they have progressed till 15-Nov. It may take upto a month from now to ours.

All the very best to you..

regards

sudha


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info Sudha. Where were you able to track the progress made on the NSW end.
Is there a link where they update with the status?


Regards,
Kamal


----------



## jeff_j (Mar 1, 2013)

*proof of funds*

hi guys,

a friend of mine is trying to apply for a subclass 190 but wasnt sure of the proof of funds bit. If any one of you have any information that can help will be much appreciated.

is there any contact number within australia to verify this. I'm a citizen now having coming originally from india 10 years ago when things were simpler.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Cheers

j


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

I am still looking out for answer on Funds. I am appyling for 190 subclass visa for system admin category in NSW. I can't find any information on NSW fund requirements. Please help if anyone knows about it.


----------

